# hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!!



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

im looking for some idea's for something. post pics if you have any of you VW type stickers....anything really but stick figure guy as an idea.


----------



## eurotrash_pd (May 30, 2002)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (RaraK69)*

I got a few..























cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RaraK69 (Jan 16, 2001)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (eurotrash_pd)*








..keep it rolling


----------



## Vw_herbie (May 10, 2000)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (RaraK69)*

I still want this one very very badly,







just the wolf.


[Modified by Vw_herbie, 12:21 AM 8-11-2002]


----------



## eurotrash_pd (May 30, 2002)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (Vw_herbie)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I still want this one very very badly,







just the wolf.

[Modified by Vw_herbie, 12:21 AM 8-11-2002][HR][/HR]​I'm going to print it off and find someone that can make stickers of those.


----------



## euro90gtx (Jan 24, 2002)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (eurotrash_pd)*


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (eurotrash_pd)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I'm going to print it off and find someone that can make stickers of those.[HR][/HR]​If I could only get my scanner working again I could scan one of the stickers that I have from that dealership.


----------



## Vw_herbie (May 10, 2000)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (eurotrash_pd)*

If you get them made let me know.


----------



## eurotrash_pd (May 30, 2002)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (Verruckt)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
I'm going to print it off and find someone that can make stickers of those.
If I could only get my scanner working again I could scan one of the stickers that I have from that dealership.[HR][/HR]​You have an actual sticker from that dealership? Is it the same as the one above?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (eurotrash_pd)*

quote:[HR][/HR]You have an actual sticker from that dealership? Is it the same as the one above?[HR][/HR]​Yes I have a couple from the actual dealership, they are just of the wolf. Actually the salesmen there were really friendly, though they didnt really speak english.


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (Verruckt)*

So, when are you planning on returning to Wolfsburg Verruckt? Think they'll let you take a few 1000 of them for us?


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (ASurroca)*

Well I was supposed to go last year, but the trip got cancelled. A good thing actually, I would have been stuck in Germany during 9-11. I am likely going next year, but I seriously doubt they would let me take that many. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








When work is not so hectic, and I am not working weekends to meet deadlines like I am now I will see about having them reproduced based on the the couple that I have.


----------



## Elwood (Aug 10, 2001)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (Verruckt)*









I still have the original sticker in my window from when the car was new (1987).


----------



## ASurroca (Sep 3, 2001)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (VWhombre)*

That's another classic sticker you've got there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Maceman (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (ASurroca)*

I hate do dig this up out of the backlog pile but, does anyone have a better graphic of the stick figure guy? I need him for some gauges I am owrking on...


----------



## mt30V (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (Maceman)*









I've got a lot of stick figure decals. The circle is 
app.3"x3"blue or yellow. Want some?








edit=Those 3 stickers are now someone else's. That's better than 
letting them sit there in a drawer unappreciated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

[Modified by The Pit, 5:33 PM 9-11-2002]


[Modified by The Pit, 5:07 PM 9-17-2002]


----------



## Veedubspeed04 (Feb 3, 2002)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (The Pit)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








I've got a lot of stick figure decals. The circle is 
app.3"x3"blue or yellow. Want some?







[HR][/HR]​yea, and i'll take one of those stickers too


----------



## mt30V (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (Veedubspeed04)*

I don't have that particular decal. The 3 decals I have are basically the 
same thing but larger. Seriously, e-mail an address and i'll put one 
in the mail for you. 
Mike
[email protected]


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (RaraK69)*

From the back window of a Mk1 'rocco owned by a "famous tuner" - hint: he sends candy with your purchases..


----------



## ike (Mar 31, 2001)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (KevinC)*

^
|
|
Very nice


----------



## eurotrash_pd (May 30, 2002)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (KevinC)*

quote:[HR][/HR]From the back window of a Mk1 'rocco owned by a "famous tuner" - hint: he sends candy with your purchases..















[HR][/HR]​How can I get a decal of the Wolfsburg castle??


----------



## mt30V (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (eurotrash_pd)*

I need some more of those too. I can't remember where I got them.
I used my last one on the GTI last year. Sorry for the fuzzyfotoz


----------



## gmrocco16v (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (The Pit)*

isnt the wolfsburg castle thing the old momo sign.. i think i donno


----------



## DaiKa (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (gmrocco16v)*

If someone can send me a good .eps or .ai file of any of the logos.. I can make some with my vinyl plotter http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwsteve (Jul 26, 2000)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (DaiKa)*

Mr. Bubblehead...


----------



## MGQ (Apr 16, 2002)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (vwsteve)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Mr. Bubblehead...







[HR][/HR]​Hey, you beat me to it! heh heh, 
Umm no, the Wolfsburg Crest isn't a copy of anything, it has been around forever. Its actually in the center of the steering wheel on both my VWs.


----------



## 66n99vdub (Apr 3, 2002)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (RaraK69)*









here is mine!

[Modified by 66n99vdub, 8:35 PM 9-18-2002]


[Modified by 66n99vdub, 8:36 PM 9-18-2002]


----------



## mt30V (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (66n99vdub)*


----------



## Drake Orion (Sep 18, 2002)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (The Pit)*

Gee mine was always Farfrommovin...
80 rabbit custom 4 speed 2 dr...still faster then a 2dr chevy monza of the same year. The rabbit was just a 1.6 the Monza a 2.5 iron duke! I bet the engine weighed more then the rabbit!


----------



## eurotrash_pd (May 30, 2002)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (eurotrash_pd)*

Who has one of these Wolfsburg decals? I would really like one.


----------



## Bishop22 (Aug 14, 2001)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (KevinC)*

quote:[HR][/HR]







[HR][/HR]​Isn't there a Shift Knob like that????


----------



## mt30V (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (eurotrash_pd)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Who has one of these Wolfsburg decals? I would really like one.[HR][/HR]​I'm almost certain I got some of these at a small gift shop at Cannery Row,
Monterey, Ca. They went out of business so I'm helpless.


----------



## DaiKa (Nov 30, 2000)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (The Pit)*

OK I finished retracing the logo by hand on illustrator and plotted out some vinyl stickers..anyone want a pair for $5 shipped? It's about 6"x2".. I can add the autohaus wolfsburg on top if anyone wants it.. 
The volkswagen racing sticker is available as well.. it says volkswagen in white in front of the "racing".. kinda hard to see.. tell me what size you want either of these in and I'll work something out.
I'm working on redigitizing the wolfsburg castle and the vw motorsports logo.. if anyone have any good pics of these or any other cool vw stuff you'd like to see as a sticker, please post it.


----------



## mt30V (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (DaiKa)*

I'm in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QcGTI (Sep 28, 1999)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (The Pit)*

the wolf picture is very nice... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## mt30V (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (DaiKa)*


----------



## eurotrash_pd (May 30, 2002)

*Re: hey, post pic's of VW stickers, like the stick figure guy!! (DaiKa)*

Keep us posted on the Wolfsburg castle. I'm def. interested in that.
quote:[HR][/HR]OK I finished retracing the logo by hand on illustrator and plotted out some vinyl stickers..anyone want a pair for $5 shipped? It's about 6"x2".. I can add the autohaus wolfsburg on top if anyone wants it.. 
The volkswagen racing sticker is available as well.. it says volkswagen in white in front of the "racing".. kinda hard to see.. tell me what size you want either of these in and I'll work something out.
I'm working on redigitizing the wolfsburg castle and the vw motorsports logo.. if anyone have any good pics of these or any other cool vw stuff you'd like to see as a sticker, please post it.







[HR][/HR]​


----------

